
Ask HN: Know anyone who works at Facebook? Refugee aid group needs help ASAP - jtfairbank
Hey HN!  I&#x27;m in contact with a fairly major refugee aid group in Europe.  Someone maliciously reported a bunch of their posts as spam, and their page was unpublished.  They appealed this, didn&#x27;t get a reply for 48 hours, and today it looks like the page has been deleted.<p>This is a HUGE problem, and significantly disrupts their ability to communicate with volunteers, other aid groups, and donors.<p>If you work at facebook, or know someone who does, could you please get in touch? &lt;3<p>jtfairbank &#x2F;at&#x2F; gmail &#x2F;dot&#x2F; com
======
GeneralG
If they are fairly major your best bet is for their media team to contact
their local and national news and international news outlets to run a story.

If you want to help, search for journalists that have written about them
before and reach out to them as they are more likely to help you.

~~~
jtfairbank
They are big in the grassroots aid movement running important projects in
multiple countries, but they aren't the Red Cross or Doctors Without Borders
big.

Hoping to get this resolved before they have to try and publicly call out
Facebook, but you're right- that seems to be the only way to get tech orgs to
take a minute to care about situations like these.

